# what is lug pattern on 1991 NX2000



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

Is it 4x100?

Need to know ASAP!

Thanks!


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

4X100


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Same as the Sentra 4x100


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*gogeeta13*, in the six minutes it took for Matt's reply to show up after you posted your question, you could have already had the answer by looking on www.se-r.net


----------

